
Doctored Obama photos to get white people to support conservative politics - ArtDev
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/05/13/how-psychologists-used-these-doctored-obama-photos-to-get-white-people-to-support-conservative-politics/
======
ArtDev
This proves what we already know about many white folks and Obama.

~~~
ArtDev
Someone downvoted me!

Hey I am white too. However, I don't have a shred of conservatism and I am
pretty sure my racial bias is minimal, if at all.

~~~
DrScump
Or, could be that people are just sick of dupes. This was already on the front
page when you duped it. The original had 3 upvotes already.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11694303](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11694303)

